# Best Bud/Plant Shot Contest



## GrowTech (Feb 5, 2009)

So last night I won a *Sunmaster 400 watt MH bulb* in the elite forums that was donated by *Hydroponicz.net* - anyways I don't really need it and think that it would be best to give it away to another forum member. 

So we're making a contest out of this... The theme is "*best bud/plant shot*" -- the winner will get the bulb, and the pride in knowing that they have one of the best bud shot photos seen on rollitup.org 

*The rules are simple: *

1) No limits on picture submissions... so go crazy. 
2) Photos *must* have "Rollitup.org" clearly written on paper in the background.
3) Each submission should have a picture up close and also from a far.

The winner will be decided on *March 5th 2009* and will be given the bulb after winning. 
So that gives you 30 days to come up with the best bud shots you can.

I can't wait to see some of the awesome pictures you guys and gals come up with!

*Get to uploading those photos!!! 

this contest has ended!*


----------



## GSTATUS (Feb 5, 2009)

Dope.



,


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

im in...my camera sucks for close-ups tho.

_brainwreck_


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 5, 2009)

brainwreck is a killer... mmm


----------



## ChuckNorris (Feb 5, 2009)

im already practicing with my $800 camera! check out the grow in my signature haha. but i dont think ill be a pro by March 5th. how many submissions are allowed? one per user?


----------



## ChuckNorris (Feb 5, 2009)

oops misread the first rule lol. stoner ftw


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah totally upload as many as you like so long as they have "rollitup.org" written on paper in the background to prove its yours


----------



## Tronica (Feb 6, 2009)

More pics tomorrow, I didn't see the neccessity for the riu.com in there.


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 6, 2009)

Tronica said:


> More pics tomorrow, I didn't see the neccessity for the riu.com in there.



to prove that it's yours...


----------



## Tronica (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll take more pics with that RIU in there of this same, hopefully they come out as good as this one, this one took me like 30 shots to get and it, you'll be able to tell it's the same bud too

The bud pictured here was grown in soil in an indoor medical grow op. The strain is Ice.


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 6, 2009)

Is this for the bulb only? regardless I want to win this for my dignity!! Doubt I will considering how amazing everyone elses buds look! But I have a Nikon D-80 in macro just waiting for my buds to develop more. I think march 5th is enough time. I will be exhibiting a strain bred by my buddy called red white and blue!! You can imagine why. If mine turn out half as colored and crystally as his I will probably at least make top 10. Is it cool if my nugs are still on the plant.. Acording to my schedule my bad girls wont be done done untill early april tops. Idk we'll see I guess. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## ChuckNorris (Feb 6, 2009)

doctorgreeneggsandham said:


> Is this for the bulb only? regardless I want to win this for my dignity!! Doubt I will considering how amazing everyone elses buds look! But I have a Nikon D-80 in macro just waiting for my buds to develop more. I think march 5th is enough time. I will be exhibiting a strain bred by my buddy called red white and blue!! You can imagine why. If mine turn out half as colored and crystally as his I will probably at least make top 10. Is it cool if my nugs are still on the plant.. Acording to my schedule my bad girls wont be done done untill early april tops. Idk we'll see I guess. Good luck everyone!!!


totally on the same boat as you man. i have a great camera but buds still not worthy enough to be photographed for the trophy bulb haha. 30 days is plenty for it to grow... i hope. getting RIU.com on it will be tough but hey thats apart of the challenge and we gotta work with what the OP requested, its his challenge. good luck all


----------



## ChuckNorris (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 6, 2009)

Expecting a bunch of stoners to follow submission rules might be a bit much, lol.


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 6, 2009)

I think Im goin to have one of those guys write rollitup and my handle on a grain of rice that Ill stick in my buds then I'll macro my bitch up. Ha smack my bitch up. ok by just saying that is is officially RUI patented right? jking go ahead and do it if you must. I'll give you all a chance. Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 6, 2009)

heres some from me, with rollitup in it


----------



## mercer88 (Feb 6, 2009)

1st ever plant shot attempts

1st ever contest entry since i joined rollitup

done with digital slr cam (borrowed) and a magnifying glass,

dont know how to use the camera, i did try though


really need a light for flowering  or my crops gna go bust 
hint 

" crosses fingers" lol

heres a few shots of one of my fav babys


----------



## collectselltrade (Feb 6, 2009)

sounds like i might try it my avatar of this grow?


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm new to growing and could sure use a new light. This is my first grow. PK hybrid is 5 weeks in to flower.


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2009)

rickythepitbull said:


> heres some from me, with rollitup in it


you are the first post to convince me that someone couldn't have amazing photoshop skills to recreate a picture that didn't really belong to them.

I love the originality!


----------



## Tronica (Feb 6, 2009)

shepj said:


> you are the first post to convince me that someone couldn't have amazing photoshop skills to recreate a picture that didn't really belong to them.
> 
> I love the originality!


 
Thats kind of a rude thing to say.


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2009)

Tronica said:


> Thats kind of a rude thing to say.


I'm not saying the pictures were bad, sorry if it came off like that. I meant, with macro shots it's going to be hard to post a hard copy of RIU.. and a lot of people would probably digitally mark it. I didn't mean to be offensive.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh I see what you meant. Adding an RIU "watermark" via photoshop. 
I misunderstood, sorry.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 6, 2009)

*mmmmm...white widow....*


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

cool, here are my pics... buds, plants. enjoy em.....  and im not here for competition .. just adding my stuff 















































































































cant find the rest of the pics, got loads more....  enjoy the buds ^^


----------



## inbudwetrust (Feb 7, 2009)

dude do you have small hands or is that bud monstrous (the one you are holding) great pic


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

inbudwetrust said:


> dude do you have small hands or is that bud monstrous (the one you are holding) great pic


me, i have huge hands m8  ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inbudwetrust (Feb 7, 2009)

here you go some pics of my girls from my 400 watter. I totally need a new bulb, vote for me. Thanks guys and gals. check em.


----------



## DWR (Feb 7, 2009)

hey inbudwetrust, my big bang looks fucking identical to your budshots 

hope u win.. gl man


----------



## Boneman (Feb 7, 2009)

Grow tech....Is there any way we can move this to coincide with 4:20? March 5th is just right around the corner and I know alot of us try to use the calender to end up at 4-20.

If not, no biggie. I'll try to get some nice "whispy" bud pics from my sativas that will still be a month short of some serious "X" rated Bud Porn.

Thanks
 ~Boneman


----------



## mercer88 (Feb 7, 2009)

heya, first attempt i was tired and didnt use rollitup logos,

yet i got a ( well done rep ) for the photos,

heres my second ( better) attempt,

i need a light for flowering 

serious, it gna be mass ganja death if i dnt get 1


To Rollitup ....With Love ( "i kiss admins ass ") lol​


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 7, 2009)

I didnt see many pics that included the RIU.org sign or isnt that one of the rules anymore?


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 7, 2009)

heres some from my floros. they just went under a new 400 watt sun supply 2 hps lamp...cant wait to see the difference. im hoping the 400 hps with 3 100 hps lamps for side light will thicken em up a little. i was using t8 floros and cfls

by the way they probably wont accept a pic without riu in the pic, im assuming anyway by the way the last pic is my BEST BUD EVER


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 7, 2009)

here some pics i took the other day w/o RIU.org


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 7, 2009)

great, Ill post my nuggies the last few days, Let my bitches pack on those trichs for the pictures.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 7, 2009)

Man how did i miss this thread.. RIU is the shit.. This grow was done here and after i chopped i made a logo and sported it in my AV for a while.. And it continues.


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I didnt see many pics that included the RIU.org sign or isnt that one of the rules anymore?


it's still the rules...


----------



## sleeper05 (Feb 7, 2009)

hahah who wouldn't want to have their buds rated? 

This is some Blueberry and 420 that i've been growing.


----------



## Squarepusher45 (Feb 7, 2009)

I got some future buds, might good by March 5.


----------



## Douche Nozzle (Feb 7, 2009)

I am trying to find a way to include RIU in my photos without making it cheesy looking. Until then here is a practice picture.This is my Nirvana Papaya at 4 1/2 weeks. It will be ready for harvest right by the end of the contest. WooHoo.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

.... two secs just marking, back with photos..


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

15 days flower & the crowns are already about the size of my fist. Lights have just gone on so they have just woken up..... i luv hormones....






















Im going to get this last photo framed for the wall........ & its my new desk top


----------



## theganman (Feb 7, 2009)

i think i got this well green strain purple weed is cheating give me 4 weeks and ill take both catagories! wat u guys think?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

SRY FORGOT THE RUI BIT, HERE IS SAME WITH rui IN IT


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Feb 7, 2009)

Too bad I just cut my clones 3 days ago, won't be buds by the time the contest ends


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

yOU CAN NOT EDIT YOUR POST ????
SO HERE AGAIN..


----------



## theganman (Feb 7, 2009)

man u guys dont have nothing! u need to stop posting pics! lmao jp them bad boys r beautiful! but i thikn i take it look at em!


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Feb 8, 2009)

ill get some signed pics tomorrow


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont want the lamp but heres one of my best shots just for fun.
This is my own strain that i called putty.
I have seeded this bud in the pic


----------



## lurkmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah man.... you might want to resize that pic or link to it instead of posting that in the middle of the page.

I have some really nice bud shots that I took a while back, so they aren't riu flagged :z


----------



## Toolage21 (Feb 8, 2009)

2 of the other rules that you should have added is

1 - must have a journal with bud shots
2 - must have rollitup.org below the bud and the user name above the bud as proof


----------



## lurkmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Toolage21 said:


> 2 of the other rules that you should have added is
> 
> 1 - must have a journal with bud shots
> 2 - must have rollitup.org below the bud and the user name above the bud as proof


If someone didn't grow the bud they are taking pictures of, how would that even be possible...

Having a piece of paper that says rollitup.org is enough proof.. 

If someone is stupid enough to take a picture that's already been posted here with RUI.org on it and claim that its theirs is retarded anyways.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 8, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> Yeah man.... you might want to resize that pic or link to it instead of posting that in the middle of the page.
> 
> I have some really nice bud shots that I took a while back, so they aren't riu flagged :z


Yeah sorry about that my cam takes huge macro pics but i cannot edit my posts in this thread


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## GrowTech (Feb 8, 2009)

Toolage21 said:


> 2 of the other rules that you should have added is
> 
> 1 - must have a journal with bud shots
> 2 - must have rollitup.org below the bud and the user name above the bud as proof


i think the rules are fine.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 8, 2009)

hOW CAN YOU CHEAT WITH YOUR PHOTO`S IF YOU HAVE riu.ORG IN THE BACK GROUND?? yOU WOULD HAVE TO BE really really GOOD WITH PHOTO SHOP. (really really) And why would you put the time and effort to cheat a contest like this?
Its all in fun....


----------



## inbudwetrust (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah those are good rules, I have no problem putting riu and my screen name on a piece of paper. I agree there should be a journal too


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Feb 8, 2009)

The church harvested today


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing... 

Time flies away when ur stoned and looking at the bud pics...

Sad thet i just started flowering... i wonder if i'll have decent buds before march 5th


----------



## DatKushBaby (Feb 9, 2009)

inbudwetrust said:


> here you go some pics of my girls from my 400 watter. I totally need a new bulb, vote for me. Thanks guys and gals. check em.



NICE!! You got my vote if it was up too me  
Great bud! looks yummy.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 10, 2009)

some samps


bleezyg420 said:


>


I will post again obtaining to rules at the end of contest. going to let my bitchs thicken up.


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay, So im basically a noob.. Growing for the First time.

Im 3 days in Flowering. 

Here are some pics.... 
PS: My Celfone camera sux








* ^^Horns Up!!!*







*^^ Future Buds... *







* ^^I dunno why, i luv this pic.*








* ^^The Kerela Gold... Love this relaxing strain *








* ^^ This is not a plant... This is a PART of the plant   *







* ^^Stoned Photography  *








* ^^^Metal is My religion.. My guitar doesn't work if its not stoned  *








*^^^ This is My Family!! *


----------



## eza82 (Feb 10, 2009)

ILL SUBMIT AGAIN MARCH 1st........... that is around when she comes out any how.


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 10, 2009)

eza82 said:


> ILL SUBMIT AGAIN MARCH 1st........... that is around when she comes out any how.



Yeah, I'll Submit then to... I'll have buds by then, atleast


----------



## eza82 (Feb 10, 2009)

Q: It has to be alive right ???


----------



## vapedg13 (Feb 10, 2009)

heres mine...... do all the photos have to say rollitup.org


----------



## Toolage21 (Feb 10, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> heres mine...... do all the photos have to say rollitup.org


dang that looks nice , how she smoke?


----------



## vapedg13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Toolage21 said:


> dang that looks nice , how she smoke?


 
Skunk indica...I vape it...smooth as a babies butt


heres some bud shots


----------



## kaozpimp (Feb 11, 2009)

yo these aint for the contest im just posting for fun. enjoy


----------



## TheBotOnist (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't let her small stature(5inches) and lack of any branches fool you. This baby is over 70 days old and has been flowering for about 6 weeks. She remaned so small because she had to battle manny problems in her life such as extremly high siol PH and loosing nearly half of her roots during a transplant. 

Despite all this the little nug it is making looks very frosty. I am expecting a whopping 1.5-2 grams from this phat baby.

Contest Over... Go head and give me first place! lol...


----------



## smokinthegreenstuff (Feb 11, 2009)

These shots are from a seed a cross breeder gave me. It is a heavy sticky Indica/Afghan. He mentioned some others too such as Mighty Mite, Lemon Skunk, White Widow and Blueberry


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

White widow





himalayan gold 





big rose bush


----------



## SHOTTY6868 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry no riu.org in back for these were taken yesterday. Whats the point anyways, here's my buds, mrs. Sweet tooth


----------



## goran (Feb 12, 2009)

first two, are Balakn land race sativa 

other is Balkan widow


regards from Balkan


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 12, 2009)

hmmmmm heaps of people are forgetting the paper 

anyone can paint something.... *so far* my vote goes to eza there crazy and he's doing something new  top stuff

theres some nice pics there tho.... well done everyone


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2009)

wtf? i had No idea any of this was going on. cool.


----------



## theganman (Feb 12, 2009)

fdd u dnt count ur to good lol! but heres sum more shots look at the 14 day old pure power looks like a little grape!


----------



## slingblade (Feb 12, 2009)

how do i get my armageddon in on the action it will be ready in 3weeks


----------



## eza82 (Feb 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf? i had No idea any of this was going on. cool.


OW KNOW......... we know whos going to win this^^^^^


----------



## Tronica (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok so I took more pics of that bud before I smoked it.

I still like my original picture and in my first post when I said I didn't see the neccessity for RIU you in there, I meant that I didn't see it before I took my pictures. Not that I was arguing the rule, I just missed it on the readthrough. But here is the same bud of Ice.


----------



## vapedg13 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## shepj (Feb 12, 2009)

I guess I want to be a pain in the ass... May we have a rubric (if you will) for how these will be graded or ranked please?

Beautiful pics guys.


----------



## gubblebum (Feb 12, 2009)

Some nice pics guys! Thought id add mine. Ive not got a chance of winning so havent bothered taking one with the riu logo but I thought i'd see what you guys thought anyhow. If you like them ill take a couple more with riu in background to prove its mine. Or just check my grow diary on here yarkoum  The strain is yarkoum btw.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice lookin' buds, gubble. How far along are those?


----------



## gubblebum (Feb 12, 2009)

Tronica said:


> Nice lookin' buds, gubble. How far along are those?


Hrmm i put into flower new years eve so 43 days. I think 2-3 weeks left on em.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/153646-my-yarkoum-diary-birth-buddage-3.html 

Thats my grow diary. I started at uk420 but have moved to here.


----------



## goran (Feb 13, 2009)

new skunk line..
last picture/ start curing great smell and taste


----------



## goran (Feb 13, 2009)

HK lines x widow

shame,that plant was broken...


----------



## goran (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't wont be in the contest...
this is my hoby, more than 20years... 
nice work and good luck


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 13, 2009)

who is going to judge this? i feel for them. =/


----------



## carcass91 (Feb 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> who is going to judge this? i feel for them. =/



How is anyone gonna judge this??


----------



## goran (Feb 13, 2009)

Balkan x skunk
Balkan land race- from Makedonija
old school super skunk

all done with organic grow,under 400w gro-lux-all this plants are from seeds!
I never work with hermy's-feminzied seeds..!


----------



## hootie233 (Feb 14, 2009)

jesus man that bud looks killer. If i ever found that in a sack i bought i would proably freak out


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## jcommerce (Feb 15, 2009)

This is some Mandala Satori


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 15, 2009)

i hope yall like purple kush.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 15, 2009)

more kush...sorry pics kinda dark


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 15, 2009)

i really want to win.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 15, 2009)

i took these last night, in better lights..


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 15, 2009)

wow this post is amazing. lovin all the shots. wish i could add some to it. to bad i dont have any buds


----------



## shepj (Feb 15, 2009)

wow.. some of these are rediculous (in a good way). In order to judge, you'll have to ship a sample to my house.. he he he he. lol.


----------



## goran (Feb 15, 2009)

HK cross
old super skunk
Balkan LR purple -full petrol taste(don't lake sow much,but I crossed her)
all my plants bothem is pollinated!)
cheers


you are welcome, to come and taste-central Europe...
If you have any way,I can ofer/ship -mix of 10 from my collection-for winner of conttest.


----------



## goran (Feb 15, 2009)

goran said:


> HK cross
> old super skunk
> Balkan LR purple -full petrol taste(don't lake sow much,but I crossed her)
> all my plants bothem is pollinated!)
> ...


I don't sell my weed,we smoke all this shit.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 16, 2009)

not near the quality of your grows but these are pics from my first year and it was bagseed... i really enjoy the smoke of it ...

popcorn anyone? .. then a pic of it with about 1.5-2 weeks left in flowering

also please no hating on my buds.. im proud of em, they are good, and it was a bad first year.....


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 16, 2009)

Gilfman said:


> not near the quality of your grows but these are pics from my first year and it was bagseed... i really enjoy the smoke of it ...
> 
> popcorn anyone? .. then a pic of it with about 1.5-2 weeks left in flowering
> 
> also please no hating on my buds.. im proud of em, they are good, and it was a bad first year.....



i dont see any reason for anyone to be hating on them buds. there is nothing wrong they look delicious. wish i could get some like that. keep up the good work.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 16, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> i dont see any reason for anyone to be hating on them buds. there is nothing wrong they look delicious. wish i could get some like that. keep up the good work.


 thanks bro  .. 10 character this


----------



## goran (Feb 16, 2009)

from my experience, is not important-how plant looks at all...more important is how you will flush(soil), dry and cure well. Usually, I cure, all my weed for about 6months.


your plant and weed-looks ok. Love to this hoby,own confidence and experience will bring you, to extra results.Much faster than- to spent,three years for reading posts-finaly you confused.
simple way/ best way-for me
Best wishes


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Feb 16, 2009)

Aloha Growers!

This entry is a Blueberry Wahine that started to flower about one month ago. She's also the mother of several clones  She won't be done before the end of the contest so we'll post more later. More to come from our family of Silver Haze and White Widow.

Celtic Vixen and Budy Budman


----------



## doogleef (Feb 17, 2009)

Style points for the logo use, CV. Nice entry


----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 17, 2009)

arjan's haze #3 outdoor hawaii


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 17, 2009)

what strain is that last pic cheshireplant? it looks real hairy. lol it seems to have grown eyes as well.


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 17, 2009)

super bubba kush clone its supposedly a dwarf and i see y cuz its small and the cold is turning it purple and its a lil wet cuz it got rained on lol i will post more pics as it progresses


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry for the small pic just click it it will be bigger lol


----------



## doniawon (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Cheshireplant (Feb 17, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> what strain is that last pic cheshireplant? it looks real hairy. lol it seems to have grown eyes as well.


that is a cattle dog bud


----------



## doniawon (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## doniawon (Feb 17, 2009)

what the hell did i just do??


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

something i found funny lol


----------



## plexxx (Feb 18, 2009)

this contest is a great idea, if i was RIU i would institutionalize this into a monthly thing. I can imagine this thread will get a lot of attention. Id love to post picks but my shit is in veg 
great pics though everyone


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 18, 2009)

Seems there is goign to be a lot of submissions that get reviewed... Cant wait to see what else gets added here.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 18, 2009)

last time i promise .. i just learned how to post pictures. FINALLy..


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 19, 2009)

heres a couple pics from last yrs crop my first grow 
first3 pics is gdp 2nd 3 are a unknown kush 3rd 3 pics are a unknown strain from humboldt county the pics where taken 9/9/08and i harvest a week later cuz the unknown kush cuz got stolen plus i had really bad catapillar problems so i decided to chop early i must have thrown away 6 wet weight of nug away cuz of catapillar damage lol and the 4th set of pics is the clone that i clipped from the unknown strain from humboldt the pics where taken 10/30/08 i topped it as well enjoy.peace


----------



## plexxx (Feb 19, 2009)

greenhouse big bang
vote fo meh1


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 19, 2009)

Here we got ceres seeds cali orange bud... flushed for 3 weeks and grown 100% organic ..


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 19, 2009)

what pretty buds


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 19, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Seems there is goign to be a lot of submissions that get reviewed... Cant wait to see what else gets added here.



Na not really 2/3's of the submissions disqualify themselves due to the fact they were too high to read the rules (dont have rollitup.org in the pics) about a half of the remaining 3rd have pics of tiny baby plants/buds thinking quantity is better then quality so they stuff the pic full of buds. Then the other half have exceptional pics to judge with which only leaves you to judge between about 5-8 people


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## xsevenplaguesx (Feb 19, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> Here we got ceres seeds cali orange bud... flushed for 3 weeks and grown 100% organic ..


looks like agent orange!

i wish i had some of those


----------



## xsevenplaguesx (Feb 19, 2009)

i mean orange velvet!


----------



## sleeper05 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like someone elses pics i've seen all over the net... hahahah put RUI in with your plants and then maybe you're talking!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 19, 2009)

summertime buddha clone. yes i know its a little hermed out but thats okay. still pretty


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice
Ill get a good shot of the plant Im going to chop tomorrow. Great thread, I cant get enough pot porn


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

cut a couple buds 2nite


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 19, 2009)

where is your roll it up sign man? those are some nice buds


----------



## collectselltrade (Feb 19, 2009)

ok getting close first grow what do you thinkand these========


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

what up RIU heres mine!

sorry my phone is all i have to take a pic, first pic looks like its throwing some horns up


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 20, 2009)

sleeper05 said:


> Looks like someone elses pics i've seen all over the net... hahahah put RUI in with your plants and then maybe you're talking!


Yeah and that someone else would be me... sorry man everytime you visited a page with these pics on em that would be my profile on RIU... 
dont worry i got these babies mother plant begging its flush right now.. (cause i decided to flower it) and its gonna look exactly like these did.. BUT BIGGER and the picture ill post... WITH RIU on it... 
then we'll talk .... 
peace


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 20, 2009)

here is the mother plant on its first flushing day...ill post one more when all the purple and pinks come out in about 2 weeks!!
(notice the picture was taken in the same place my other pictures were taken...)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

yo sorry to repost but i thought a bigger pic would be better n i cant delete the other. any mods feel free to


----------



## xsevenplaguesx (Feb 20, 2009)

<--- jahtrip


----------



## sleeper05 (Feb 20, 2009)

here are a few bud shots of some blueberry i'm now smokin'


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 20, 2009)

some nice looking stuff on this mother...


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 20, 2009)

they were like peek-a-boo


----------



## nvirgo79 (Feb 20, 2009)

yo,, judges


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice Buds Virgo. Purple!


----------



## del66666 (Feb 21, 2009)

i was stoned when i did this, really pleased with it til i realised i forgot the up, foook it cant be bothered lol


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 21, 2009)

del66666 said:


> i was stoned when i did this, really pleased with it til i realised i forgot the up, foook it cant be bothered lol


Hahaha thats freakin hilarious. Smoke another spliff


----------



## Warlock (Feb 22, 2009)

There is some lovely shots in here. Mouth watering to say the least


----------



## canman (Feb 22, 2009)

this is purple kush, i will have new photos by march 3rd


----------



## SmokinTokinLokin (Feb 22, 2009)

This is it fellaz!!! My OG KUSH Bud Shot!! Tell me what you think itz grown under 250 HPS 4 1/2 feet tall


----------



## themoose (Feb 22, 2009)

here's just a few pics, nto really to concerned about winning, but here is some Head-cron

some standard headies I bought like 10 min ago






some beasters







some grand-daddy purple


----------



## goran (Feb 23, 2009)

Macka Turkey x shit(Shanti)


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 23, 2009)

It should have to be on the plant...
People could take a picture of some purples from the local clinic...


----------



## Jeffdogg (Feb 23, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> It should have to be on the plant...
> People could take a picture of some purples from the local clinic...



yeah its supposed to be just a lot of people are too high to read the rules so they disqualify themselves 

Awful damn nice of em too, felt like I had a chance till virgo posted


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 23, 2009)

or cut or on branches like theyre curing with the rollitup on paper that would let people know there legit


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 23, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> It should have to be on the plant...
> People could take a picture of some purples from the local clinic...


haha if you read the rules .... it doesnt say anything about "this has to be YOUR plants that YOU grew" <which it SHOULD, cuz its pretty lame to win with someones elses buds cuz u wrote riu on the pic.

so all you have to do is ... buy buds ... write RIU, take a pic


----------



## doniawon (Feb 23, 2009)

some blueberry bubble hash


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

themoose said:


> some standard headies I bought like 10 min ago


looks like some mid grade purple and green. Atleast post a dank pic if its something you didnt grow.






Ill be posting my entry later today. Just got to find the sd reader cus the low quality iphone pics wont cut it.


----------



## gingerbreadman613 (Feb 23, 2009)

so this is my first gro so i wont have to much to offer but looks pretty nice only 1st week of flower tho


----------



## gingerbreadman613 (Feb 23, 2009)

will post last pic day before deadline red diesel btw o forgot the riu...nextime


----------



## shepj (Feb 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> haha if you read the rules .... it doesnt say anything about "this has to be YOUR plants that YOU grew" <which it SHOULD, cuz its pretty lame to win with someones elses buds cuz u wrote riu on the pic.
> 
> so all you have to do is ... buy buds ... write RIU, take a pic


If people are too lazy to put up "Roll it Up" on a piece of paper when taking a picture, I hope that it's not likely that they would buy bud and take pics. ya kno?


----------



## themoose (Feb 23, 2009)

Personally I wasn't looking to win any kind of contest, i just wanted to share some pics of the good headies.


I'm not stressin' it


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


>


----------



## doniawon (Feb 23, 2009)

nice plants man BLEEZies ....


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 24, 2009)

those are some reallllly nice close ups i want to pick everyone of those little crystals put them in my bizzong and cccmooke demm.....
freakn good job bleezy g.... i


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 24, 2009)

i just came. nice shots bleezy


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 25, 2009)

themoose said:


> Personally I wasn't looking to win any kind of contest, i just wanted to share some pics of the good headies.
> 
> 
> I'm not stressin' it


lol I dont even own a 400 mh. only 600 and 1000's


----------



## theganman (Feb 25, 2009)

i hope this aint over i got 15 mins to take pics b right back and first harvest pics!


----------



## theganman (Feb 25, 2009)

what kind of plants arte them purple ones virgo? mine look just like those mine r pure power tho! but i couldnt get pics camera died and to high to find cord in the morning!


----------



## DrSimmy (Feb 26, 2009)

One plant of Double Gum, LSTed, Fimmed. About 4 months old.


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 26, 2009)

DrSimmy said:


> One plant of Double Gum, LSTed, Fimmed. About 4 months old.


+rep for that!!! awsome looking outdoor!! are those flowering right now or have you tasted them yet??? 
i never grew a variety that makes pink hairs..... looooks great


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 26, 2009)

wow very nice out door grow man !, you have them well hidden too. A ++


----------



## ctemp1 (Feb 26, 2009)

lil somethin i call 'home-made'


----------



## DrSimmy (Feb 27, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> +rep for that!!! awsome looking outdoor!! are those flowering right now or have you tasted them yet???
> i never grew a variety that makes pink hairs..... looooks great


Cheers mate, yeah there flowering right now i reckon theyve got about 2 weeks left max. Havent tasted them yet. Its all one plant by the way the stem is almost as fat as a coke can. Best way to add an extra 3 foot to your fence line is with lattice and a passion fruit tree its dead easy and doesnt look suss.


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 27, 2009)

man id actually like to know a little more... is it potted in the ground ? or in a pot.. and what size is that pot... how many months of vegging did you give it?? and did you supper crop it, bend it , or prune it to make so many budding site??
im planning on trying something like that out this summer;.. i usually put 5 big plants in my green house and bend them till they fill the space... but if i could start the vegging indoors i could have one plant that produces as much in a bigger pot ovbiously.... 
let me know man!!!! peace out till then ... keep it PINK, in love, and light!!!!hehe


----------



## FollyFool (Feb 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

just gotta say well done so far eveyone theres been some damn good bud porn so far..

also i like the buds doc theyre purrrrdy


----------



## xsevenplaguesx (Feb 27, 2009)

hell yea way to grow dudes


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Feb 27, 2009)

It doesn't have rollitup.org in the picture coz it was taken before this comp, I just wanted to share it because my next crop won't be ready till after this comp ends.
Enjoy!

Cheers ~ GreenX


----------



## collectselltrade (Feb 28, 2009)

this is growing and i broke it off so now it drys!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 28, 2009)

it broke off or you broke it off???? 

also you dont have to lie ..... thats the whole harvest isnt it .... j.j

sorry about that couldnt help maself tho.

anyhoo
*oh well look at the bright side youll have something to smoke sooner than you thought lol *


----------



## jumpmanlives (Mar 1, 2009)

wid a big spliff.


----------



## jumpmanlives (Mar 1, 2009)

Plz excuses double post, I burnt my fingers on the stove and am a bit toasted. I couldn't see the edit post button.


----------



## reeferMaster (Mar 1, 2009)

largest tops were 14 inches long very earthy piney sweet and floavorfull. it will make you cough a few times but the high is up and exciteing chink eyed. also has strong hash flavor. this buds about 6 grams its very dense.


----------



## DWR (Mar 1, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !

made me laugh  cool pic


----------



## thchero (Mar 1, 2009)

mmm these buds r very tastey


----------



## eza82 (Mar 1, 2009)

7 WKS


----------



## jumpmanlives (Mar 1, 2009)

Enjoy
1st bud needs some caring. I had to UL so many because I'm outta town for a few days. Just saw the contest now and it will end very soon!


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 2, 2009)

eza82 said:


> 7 WKS


 
nice man ! what strain is that ? 
some nice fat tight nugs there


----------



## eza82 (Mar 2, 2009)

XXXX - family strain..... we call it *bliss* for its couch lock !


----------



## Hellj (Mar 2, 2009)

this sux!!!!!!!!!!
thought i'd say that. my plants just went up in the bush fire here. otherwise id kick ass. no im over it now good luck


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 2, 2009)

that does really sux!! I feel for ya man! And for your plants being burned prematurely and all!!!!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 2, 2009)

eza82 said:


> XXXX - family strain..... we call it *bliss* for its couch lock !


Well your family strain has some of the Fattest buds I have seen. Very nice for 7 weeks. How long are you letting that one go?


----------



## eza82 (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> Well your family strain has some of the Fattest buds I have seen. Very nice for 7 weeks. How long are you letting that one go?


THEY HAVE BEEN PUT ON A WATER DIET ABOUT 1 WEEK AGO.... DUE TO COME OUT NXT THURSDAY! bUT WILL WAIT EXTRA COUPLE OF DAYS.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, here's my current girl.
Day 39 at 12/12. Stealth grow.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't write "Rollitup 2009" on this picture, but you can verify it was mine in the grow journal link in my signature. I'll go as far as to say that this bud turned out as well as it did due to the great advice, reading, and other tricks I learned while reading RIU during this grow. Enjoy


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

My God... that's as 'purty' as a Caribbean Sunset.
The lighting on that girl is simply beautiful. 
Very nice... + rep

Goin to check out your grow...


----------



## ozgrower90 (Mar 3, 2009)

jcommerce said:


> Sorry, I didn't write "Rollitup 2009" on this picture, but you can verify it was mine in the grow journal link in my signature. I'll go as far as to say that this bud turned out as well as it did due to the great advice, reading, and other tricks I learned while reading RIU during this grow. Enjoy


you made me so jealous, thats one of the nicest bud ive ever seen.
rep


----------



## doniawon (Mar 3, 2009)

that does look like a sunset .. nice colors nice buds.. the bliss was amazing also .. +rep to both ya's


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 3, 2009)

UK Cheese @ 10 weeks 12/12, my 1st time with coco.


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 3, 2009)

beautifulll!!! +rep funkdrspok 
1st time in coco?! definatly not your first grow huh!!!!!


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 3, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> beautifulll!!! +rep funkdrspok
> 1st time in coco?! definatly not your first grow huh!!!!!


No no no definately not my 1st grow, been growing for 7yrs but mainly hydro, someone recommended coco for the summer months and i haven't turned back since, mj just seems to love the stuff.


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey jahtrip bro, whats the strain in that pic there in your post, the purple 1, looks yummy.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn 'Funk' that cheese is looking great.
Nice bit of rope action goin on. +rep.
Well done!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Mar 3, 2009)

FunkDrSpock said:


> UK Cheese @ 10 weeks 12/12, my 1st time with coco.


Very nice buds
You might want to put the "rollitup" sign in the back round so your beauties are considered.


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney Jake said:


> Very nice buds
> You might want to put the "rollitup" sign in the back round so your beauties are considered.


Yeah i did read that, this was last summer though this grow, just showing them off really, lol.

I got no plants in full bud atm to warrant winning this contest, next time Gadget, next time.


----------



## past times (Mar 3, 2009)

hey guys, i have been holding out, letting a couple of my girls get almost ripe to pick. This first one is an Aurora Indica in day 51 flowering. I have kepted my house freezing for both this one and the next one i am going to show in order to get the purple to really come out in them. This one has definitely been fun, despite my GF yelling about how cold she is all the time. haha.


----------



## past times (Mar 3, 2009)

And this is my own strain. It is a cross of Blueberry and G13 Haze...i call it Blackberry. Anyway, it was grown in a pc using scrog technique. I wasn't sure if the plant would be hermi b/c the cross occured when a g13 went hermi and pollinated my BB last grow. It is also at day 51 and is going to be coming down very very soon. I cant wait to tase it...and start some for my main room


----------



## past times (Mar 3, 2009)

this is the blackberry again


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 4, 2009)

its cali. orange bud...... Im nearly done smoking the entire harvest though heheh.. but its cool!! got their mother plant ready to cut down in a few days....(changing variety) check out my photo albums... there is an explanation for every variety ive grown 
take it eassssy n keep it green in love and Light!!


----------



## hoove17 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tangerine at 18 days


----------



## TwistedBladez (Mar 4, 2009)

awwe that sucks that I can't enter since I don't have any plants growing yet


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Mar 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up RIU heres mine!
> 
> sorry my phone is all i have to take a pic, first pic looks like its throwing some horns up


 
dude, that's pretty impressive. i personally like the way that plant grew. how long did you let it veg before flowering?just curios


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Mar 4, 2009)

FunkDrSpock said:


> UK Cheese @ 10 weeks 12/12, my 1st time with coco.


 
what's up doc? hey i'm using coco also from canna with the a-b nutes. having much better success than i did with soil, but nothing compared to what you have there. what coco/nutes are you using?
btw looked like good stuff, awesome buds man.




PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 4, 2009)

The first two are from my Shiva Skunk @ 30 days.
Last two are Pot o' Gold (Kush x Skunk) @ 30 days.
Organic and Orgasmic


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 4, 2009)

Here they are in high def.


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 5, 2009)

hey today is the last day for the contesssst!!!!!! WHO I SAY WHOOOOO IS GONNA WIIIN?? heheheheh cant wait to seee


----------



## jumpmanlives (Mar 5, 2009)

thumbnails ftw. Although I must admit, beautifully captured photos <SureShot>. And those pics of the Bliss a few pages back are amazing, woow truly monster heads on those. I heard my GF swearing about how good they looked from the other room and had to check 'em out. Kudos.


----------



## DeweY (Mar 5, 2009)

Sure Shots Last Pic For Winner ..!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

did i win?


----------



## 7cotton7 (Mar 5, 2009)

im goin with sure shots last pic in hi def. its my new background if you dont mind


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> who is going to judge this? i feel for them. =/



LOL I am... So far looks like a lot of people had a lot of good shots... too bad most of the people didn't right "rollitup.org" on a paper and include that in the shot like I included that in the rules... Theres still a couple of pages to go...


----------



## 7cotton7 (Mar 5, 2009)

thats right forgot about that rule. guess that puts sure shot out of the running. to bad for all that cant follow rules


----------



## nvirgo79 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sooo ...who won??


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 5, 2009)

We're going to let this thing run until 11:59pm...

*IF YOU HAVENT PUT "rollitup.org" ON A PIECE OF PAPER AND TAKEN A PIC OF YOUR PLANT UP CLOSE AND FROM A FAR, I would do it now.*


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 5, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> We're going to let this thing run until 11:59pm...
> 
> *IF YOU HAVENT PUT "rollitup.org" ON A PIECE OF PAPER AND TAKEN A PIC OF YOUR PLANT UP CLOSE AND FROM A FAR, I would do it now.*


Do I need that paper in the close-up picture *as well* as the far away picture?
Or, is the far away one good enough to determine that it is the same plant?


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 5, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Do I need that paper in the close-up picture *as well* as the far away picture?
> Or, is the far away one good enough to determine that it is the same plant?



up close and far away... as long as we can see it... a good example would be to look at how "past time" did it.


----------



## Tronica (Mar 5, 2009)

Does my pic qualify since I took a picture of the same nug with RIU but it's not the pic I'd like entered as my submission? Not that I think I'll win, but it's worth a shot. There's some crazy buds in this thread. A ton that I've saved on my own HD for my own collection. 

My pics - With RIU






Without RIU - but same nug.


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 5, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Do I need that paper in the close-up picture *as well* as the far away picture?
> Or, is the far away one good enough to determine that it is the same plant?



up close and far away... as long as we can see it... a good example would be to look at how "past time" did it.


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 5, 2009)

Tronica said:


> Does my pic qualify since I took a picture of the same nug with RIU but it's not the pic I'd like entered as my submission? Not that I think I'll win, but it's worth a shot. There's some crazy buds in this thread. A ton that I've saved on my own HD for my own collection.
> 
> My pics - With RIU
> 
> ...


fine by me, I can tell its the same.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Mar 5, 2009)

I might not have the best camera, but the buds are magical.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 5, 2009)

stop that, stop that..


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 5, 2009)

<- you need to click on that to attach images... Also it must be done via Advanced Reply and not quick reply.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Mar 5, 2009)

WHOEVER TOOK THE EDIT BUTTON OUT OF THE POSTER'S OPTIONS IS AN IDIOT and is therefore responsible for the above two posts by me. Anyways heres the pics seeing as how RIU cant work smooth and doesnt let me attach although the pics appear in my preview, unbelievable. Anyways here they are blown the fuck up so you cant miss them even if you wanted to, yay!


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Mar 5, 2009)

<<<<< Mom of all plants in other pics, before reveg.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 5, 2009)

heres my entry. my outdoor plant with an riu visitor sitting with it.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 5, 2009)

nice buds nvirgo.. nice buds


----------



## xsevenplaguesx (Mar 5, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Mar 5, 2009)

posting just to save the link  its on doggys you'd better bring your game face good luck to you all


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry pics are so big, can't edit post.


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## GrowTech (Mar 6, 2009)

Before we start I would like to thank *Rollitup *(The best grower community on the net!) for allowing this contest to take place, 
*Hydroponicz.net* (My favorite online retailer for grow equipment at competitive prices) for supplying our prize, and *all of the members* 
who made submissions to this contest. 

_ Well everyone I made my decision an the winner is: (drumroll) _
​*SURE SHOT!*
please send me a message ASAP 
              


*As a side note --- There were A LOT of entries, very few of them were tagged with 'rollitup.org' but nonetheless very nice, quality work 
that serves as proof that Rollitup.org is a community that knows its stuff*!

*Thank you all and keep your eye out for the next contest! *


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks, I'm honored.


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on xbox right now if you want to hit me up.
I just sent you a friend request.


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 6, 2009)

That MH is going to do wonders for my veg room. I can't wait.

Winner, winner, Chicken dinner


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

did you read the fine print. it was written in white so ya had to highlight it.


anyways the hidden rule below
THE WINNER MUST GIVE JESTER A BUD
 i think its a good rule lol 


but on a serious note 

CONGRATULATIONS 
​


----------



## nvirgo79 (Mar 6, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Before we start I would like to thank *Rollitup *(The best grower community on the net!) for allowing this contest to take place,
> *Hydroponicz.net* (My favorite online retailer for grow equipment at competitive prices) for supplying our prize, and *all of the members*
> who made submissions to this contest.
> 
> ...


 
This is bullshit i demand a re-count..I'm Kiddin' Congrats SURESHOT!!!!
I didn't know they wanted pics of immature buds I got tons..


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

nvirgo79 said:


> This is bullshit i demand a re-count..I'm Kiddin' Congrats SURESHOT!!!!
> I didn't know they wanted pics of immature buds I got tons..


yeah but just think about when its finished.. i liked tronicas bud... 
but id deffinately say the choice was made well by the judge it does look good ...


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 6, 2009)

it looks good... like alot of other buds all over the site... 
But i just wanna know which one of all those pictures sureshot posted made it the winner cause i only see 1 pic which could be the winner... 
good ol green buds... thats what i saw.. nothing that hits the eye!! or Make you mouth water!!
maybe if i were the judge's xbox 360 buddy ... i would have won!!!! 
Toooo bad.... 
Well done sureshot...


----------



## eza82 (Mar 6, 2009)

iM byest .. but agree with jahtrip... mature bud has to be better than that ! ( or though very nice )

IF IT WAS A PHOTOGRAPHY COMP...?!?!? then i see...

Sure shot no offense i think one or two of trhose buds are A1...... you deserve it.

your truely 
confussed


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

come on people no need to be sore losers. i think he earned it and if there was enough im sure he woulda given most of the entries a light. but alas thats not the case.... just cop it sweet and step it up a notch and if another comp is held win it...

and jah trip
your plants are nice but plants with deficiencies can look like that too. 
least we could tell his was healthy and resinous... 

so i gotta ask is it genetics or deficiency and what not..... if genetics what strain
cos im sure with a bit more work that it could be a winner but if its deficiency ll its gonna have is some bag appeal whih i dont really care about. i like good smoke

sorry to be an ass but youse guys decided to be asses first. 
he won all yas can do is best him next time. 

peace 
jester88


----------



## eza82 (Mar 6, 2009)

true....... He dose deserve,,,and im a sore loser (though i didnt want reward only rep LOL)

CONGRATES SURESHOT ! ,,,,,, nxt time ILL get ya !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

the bar has been set come on RIU lets step it up! if only london washere to show off some buds....


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 6, 2009)

NO deficiencies here jester.. All my other varieties went perfectly fine..... check out my other grows.......
I am bad looser... but thats not a part of my character..... i really believe other people had much bettter chances of winning...
thats why i had to come out and say it... The winners pics are not all that..... 
sorry!!! `
i really hate how cocky i must appear!!!
but atleast i come out honest!!!! 
peace


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

aaah its all good lol.

just thought a few more ppl shoulda congratulated him is all.

what strain is it then do you know. im about to go to bed soon so ill have to check in the morning. sorry if i seemed like an ass tho... but like i said he won fair and square... i agree tho there was lots of nice pics/plants yours included.

i didnt actually mean to throw the deficiency thing in your face but it is true.. but if those colours are genetic i wanna know what they are cos your a very lucky person.. but again i appologise for the comment.


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 6, 2009)

You shouldnt be feelin sorry jester man... More like i should be for baggin on the winner...
its a local cross of cali orange bud and sativa dominant male... but not sure what..... 
keep it green in love and under JAHLight .. 
peaaace


----------



## jumpmanlives (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats SureShot, beautiful plants and shots.



GrowTech said:


> <- you need to click on that to attach images... Also it must be done via Advanced Reply and not quick reply.


Werd. Big images are bit rude. It's not hard to use attachments/thumbs. There is even a pictorial thread (somewhere on RIU) for those who find this challenging.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 6, 2009)

congrats to surshot !
im not sure why you uploaded such high resolution blurry pics tho...


----------



## nvirgo79 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think the judges were paid off with dibs on half the crop!!! lol...
I don't want to be a sore losser eighter, but seriously,, I got hawian snow buds that look better then the winning ones, but i thought my purple kush was better...


----------



## nvirgo79 (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess i'll just have to smoke this shwag..

..


----------



## Tronica (Mar 6, 2009)

congrats to the winner. fun contest.


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't hate the player.
This was *not* a contest of whose weed was best.
But, of whose *pictures* were best.
I've never played xbox with Grow Tech. but I'm willing to school anyone in Call of Duty 5 or any other shooter.
While that looks like very nice weed Nvigro, it is not a very good picture.
I wouldn't hang that on my wall if you know what I mean.
But I would wrap that shit up in a blunt.
Good luck to all of you next time.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 6, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Don't hate the player.
> This was *not* a contest of whose weed was best.
> But, of whose *pictures* were best.
> I've never played xbox with Grow Tech. but I'm willing to school anyone in Call of Duty 5 or any other shooter.
> ...


you posed some high-res, highly blurry & grainy pics as well  (pg 27)
if they were mine ... they would have been deleted while still on the camera

BTW-i wasnt in contest, so im not hatin on you


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 6, 2009)

pg 25 ... my bad


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 6, 2009)

ya, couple of blurry ones for sure.
Couldn't edit post.
LOL, I did delete those ones moments later.
I did post again right after that with 15 better shots.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

i need to get a XBOX so i can show you all up


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 6, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2189509]i need to get a XBOX so i can show you all up [/quote]

I.ll be waiting.


----------



## canman (Mar 7, 2009)

this is purple kush completely organic


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Mar 7, 2009)

GrowTech....Have you picked a winner?


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 7, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Before we start I would like to thank *Rollitup *(The best grower community on the net!) for allowing this contest to take place,
> *Hydroponicz.net* (My favorite online retailer for grow equipment at competitive prices) for supplying our prize, and *all of the members*
> who made submissions to this contest.
> 
> ...


I won, I won, I won


----------



## DWR (Mar 7, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


>





GrowTech said:


> Before we start I would like to thank *Rollitup *(The best grower community on the net!) for allowing this contest to take place,
> *Hydroponicz.net* (My favorite online retailer for grow equipment at competitive prices) for supplying our prize, and *all of the members*
> who made submissions to this contest.
> 
> ...


thats the winner  ! 

Fucking awesome grow !


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 10, 2009)

Here the girls are up close and personal.

California Kush @ 5 Weeks

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Mammath (Mar 10, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Here the girls are up close and personal.
> 
> California Kush @ 5 Weeks
> 
> Thanks again everybody!


All the best with posting such a grow on youtube,
Personally, wouldn't have done it.
Be the fuck careful.


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> All the best with posting such a grow on youtube,
> Personally, wouldn't have done it.
> Be the fuck careful.


Ya, but I'm a medical grower in California.
and it's too late anyhow, this happened a couple weeks ago.
The cops just came!


----------



## Mammath (Mar 10, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Ya, but I'm a medical grower in California.
> and it's too late anyhow, this happened a couple weeks ago.
> The cops just came!


OK. I come from a country where the laws are not so relaxed for med' growers.
But..
Fuck me, your allowed to grow 16 plants for med' use?
What are you on? A cola a day?
Is that all for med' use? C'mon, I'm jealous that you can get away with that.


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 10, 2009)

Actually this medicine is for me and my brother both.
I also compensate my expenses thanks to the local medical center.
The county minimum here is 6 flowering apiece.
But the consensus among local growers is you can have 8 without a hassle.
Thankfully, they were correct!


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 10, 2009)

California Kush @ 5 Weeks
Here is a better version of the same vid.


----------



## DWR (Mar 11, 2009)

nice vid. 

They realy do look allot like maple leaf...  Wish i had some maple leaf  wish i had those plants..


----------



## rasclot (Mar 12, 2009)

heres a bud shot of 1 of my blue cheese











rasclot


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautifully *HUGE* cola!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 12, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> Beautifully *HUGE* cola!


 yeah im proud of her its my first grow


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

thats fuckn nice man ... what kinda light ?


----------



## doniawon (Mar 12, 2009)

that is your first grow.. keep a mother


----------



## Tronica (Mar 13, 2009)

wow very nice bud . did you have a journal for that grow?


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 13, 2009)

THAT IS A HUUUGE BUD.... and not just huuge but TASTY LOOKING!! amazing first grow!!!! 
i wanna know what nutes??
are you growing hydro or in soil? 
organic or chem.? 
Tell Us maaaaan  !!!


----------



## sighmon (Mar 13, 2009)

My CFL Grown purple kush.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 13, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thats fuckn nice man ... what kinda light ?


im using a 400w hps light from day 1



Tronica said:


> wow very nice bud . did you have a journal for that grow?


yeah check it out its in my sig



jahtrip said:


> THAT IS A HUUUGE BUD.... and not just huuge but TASTY LOOKING!! amazing first grow!!!!
> i wanna know what nutes??
> are you growing hydro or in soil?
> organic or chem.?
> Tell Us maaaaan  !!!


ive been using bio bizz nutes i think their organic this is what i used- bio grow, bio bloom n top max all by bio bizz n for the last week n half i used canna 13/14 on top im growing in bio bizz soil mix thanx all for sharin ur coments ras


sighmon said:


> My CFL Grown purple kush.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> heres a bud shot of 1 of my blue cheese
> 
> 
> 
> rasclot


Nice plant, but do you know what a Rasclot is? If you do, I don't think you would be posting it.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 21, 2009)

smokin tampons... mmmmmmmmm tasty.. island green guy can i borrow some stacks?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah i do know wot rasclot means ass wipe lol i done it for the crack lol ne way heres a bud for ya






ras


----------



## UwAnTtOScUbA (Mar 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> yeah i do know wot rasclot means ass wipe lol i done it for the crack lol ne way heres a bud for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what kind of bud is that?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 21, 2009)

UwAnTtOScUbA said:


> what kind of bud is that?


 thats the main cola of 1 of my big buddha blue cheeseras


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2009)

this is 2 nugs of purp this shit taste like fruit


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 22, 2009)

white widow


----------



## howak47 (Mar 22, 2009)

man that looks good weedman keep it up man


----------



## Mammath (Mar 22, 2009)

Good 'ol bagseed.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Mar 22, 2009)

damn mammath that is some freakin nice bag seed you got there.


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 23, 2009)

Im preparing for a snowboarding trip to good ol switzerland, where i will be buying some bad ass swiss genetics... they have some real nice cold resistant strains out there... but in the mean time... i organised my self pretty well and got a few varieties from a friend here... the Orange bud, mazzar ice o lator and are my grows, the rest is from a friend... 
check it out...
https://www.rollitup.org/members/jahtrip-albums-my-bud-shots-picture45468-group.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/jahtrip-albums-my-bud-shots-picture45469-group-again.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/jahtrip-albums-my-bud-shots-picture45467-o-bud-close-up.jpg


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry bout that im baked and forgot how to post pictures properly...


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 23, 2009)

said, ive organised my self pretty well... and harvested my blue moonshine yesterday ...by the time im back theyll be ready to be jared up and cured....
check em out.....


----------



## bushmann (Mar 23, 2009)

looks sweet dude


----------



## 7cotton7 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice stuff man. Yea i like orginization. I got mine set up so i chop right before my 4/20 trip and jar it when i get back. To bad i couldnt have it ready for the trip


----------



## howak47 (Mar 24, 2009)

damn tahtrip those girls look awasome man https://www.rollitup.org/members/jahtrip.html


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 24, 2009)

busted by the german police damnit...... so just to let out my frustration.... we left home yesterday at 9 at night drove through luxembourg, france, then a little part of germany where they stopped us at the boarder.... 2 dreads in a haggard car... couldnt be missed i guess... 
they searched through all our stuff... to finally find 5 g's of mazzar, under the front seat... and along with that a little jar of guarana.... (brazzilian bean that ressembles coffee bean but a bit stronger and totally legal everywhere in the world) and they thought it was HEROIN damnit!!! took us back the station interogated my friend for ages.... (he was driving) blood tested him, and piss tested him ... confiscated the 5 g's of mazzar and made us pay a fine of 500 euros..... GREAT Beggining to a snowboarding trip huh... 
the best part is that the other 25 grams of different varieties I brought... were never found.. cause they got too excited about the first stash in the front of the car they didnt bother going though my suitcase.. so here i am, in snowy switzerland... smoking a fat spliff; trying to get over the whole thing.... 
Just thought id share my little story with u guys seen as i showed off all the varieties i was bringing along...
this is not a story about me.... but about the bud heheheheheh


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 24, 2009)

At least your story has a happy ending!


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought I should post an update to the winning crop!!
[youtube]G4mpTbQ9mc0[/youtube]
Constantly We Grow!!


----------



## howak47 (Mar 25, 2009)

damn u got lucky


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 25, 2009)

Luck, is a word reserved for sore losers and humble winners.
Neither of which describes me.
I'm just genetically predetermined to win

I was fortunate though, that most entries didn't follow/understand directions or came too late for competition.

I'll go ahead and post a couple more for your amusement, later.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 1, 2009)

He didn't win based on luck... His crop is immaculate and the production to plant ratio is killer. I actually just ordered a custom Wells Fargo Debit Card with a picture of one of Sure Shots plants... Not to further flatter you 


Here is the photo I chose for my Wells Fargo card... I hope they approve it.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

lol , let us know if/when they do


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 17, 2009)

this contest is over.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

did they approve the pic for your credit card ???


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 18, 2009)

420weedman said:


> did they approve the pic for your credit card ???



ahhh nah turned out they rejected it... what a bunch of jerks. Maybe I an do a card of trichomes.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2009)

I love plant shots for contests or just for fun..hers a few of some young 10 day flower plants...Nice original clones from the mother used to make the original Bubble gum..clone only in only 7 peoples hands in the world lucky me..


----------



## shibbywilsk (May 11, 2009)

Although this picture is not the biggest bud of my Girls but i just like the quality. Check out how I grew this and how a vertical gravity fed hydroponic system works in my Grow Journal


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 12, 2009)

how about some new pics of some ladies in sewxcy sugar


----------



## casper23 (May 21, 2009)

very nice plants!


----------



## liblah (Jun 13, 2009)

power plant topped 6 ways, this was the biggest bud, sweet sweet thc
pow


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 13, 2009)

casper23 said:


> very nice plants!


I love the Avatar.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 14, 2009)

my own strain call it so icyssmell like wild berry


----------



## jats (Jul 21, 2009)

This is my skunk lady at 5 weeks into flower..unfortunately I have harvested her already.. I'll get the rollup in next crop...lol :^D


----------



## cowboyframer (Jul 22, 2009)

liblah said:


> power plant topped 6 ways, this was the biggest bud, sweet sweet thc
> pow



Looks like an awesome bud, was she dense?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

couple of sweet buds i grow not to long ago!the last pic is that big bud cured out for 1 week these buds were rock solid


----------



## 420kmk (Aug 10, 2009)

this is my lil baby i named her candy she has 4 sisters but shes doin the best so ill show her off shes grown outdoors.sorry about not usin a white pieace of paper i wanted to show the whole plant and couldnt do so with the white pieace of paper.hope it dont diqualify me plz.hope everyone likes


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 11, 2009)

jahtrip woulda won if he followed the rules.... sick buds... if they were his


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 11, 2009)

420kmk said:


> this is my lil baby i named her candy she has 4 sisters but shes doin the best so ill show her off shes grown outdoors.sorry about not usin a white pieace of paper i wanted to show the whole plant and couldnt do so with the white pieace of paper.hope it dont diqualify me plz.hope everyone likes


You forgot the T on your sign man, lol that shit is hilarious


----------



## nebula69hydro (Aug 25, 2009)

one of my big budz


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol does no one find this hilarious?


----------



## nebula69hydro (Aug 25, 2009)

durban poison


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lookin damn good my man ...keep it up


----------



## guestrollitup (Aug 31, 2009)

Lool no t! ! Hahahahahaha


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 12, 2009)

Heres a picture of my clones


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## owenman01 (Sep 12, 2009)

if metal is your religion join metalistism on facebook. we talk about the great thing called metal. Search Metal Church of Metalistism


----------



## poke smot420 (Sep 14, 2009)

og kush. sour mango. (indoor organic). white widow (outdoor fox farms lineup)


----------



## casper23 (Sep 16, 2009)

woo hoo man, those are some dank ass buds! i can smell them all the way over here lol


----------



## SOFTWHITE (Sep 25, 2009)

I know the contest is over but I wanted to throw my hat in the ring. Malawi Gold, Alaskan Ice, and Kings Kush


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 8, 2009)

this should deffinatly be done again, nothing goes better together than camera's & cannabis


----------



## themoose (Nov 12, 2009)

400Whps said:


> this should deffinatly be done again, nothing goes better together than camera's & cannabis


 
'tis true


----------



## MistaKris (May 17, 2010)

here are some nice shots of the purple kush week 4 and 5


----------



## jahtrip (May 18, 2010)

View attachment 942324View attachment 942323View attachment 942322
Freshly harvested Kahuna.. From the Soma's Sacred Seed Bank.
Smoking one as we speak...


----------



## just8420 (May 20, 2010)

blue mystic 4 weeks in flower and island sweet skunk ready for smoke


----------



## Arby (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanna try that ice strain i seen the seeds in mags b 4 ? How is it when u blaze?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 11, 2010)

is there a contest every month?


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 11, 2010)

dam i saw this whole thread and all the bud looks great great job everyone


----------



## slvthc (Aug 16, 2010)

View attachment 1102162 Here's one of the April 10' Ladies...


----------



## toker 101 (Sep 6, 2010)

if you did'nt grow it,why submit it.


----------



## toker 101 (Sep 6, 2010)

does'nt that make it bogus...


----------



## Cory&Sam (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

lemon skunk.............12-12 from seed in coco


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 19, 2011)

BC God April 2011


----------



## fabfun (Apr 22, 2011)

sweet dont look stretched looks yummy how did it smoke u got a grow going now 



dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 1558962
> 
> BC God April 2011


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2011)

cant remember if i posted any of these pics but what the hell..........


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 16, 2011)

fabfun said:


> sweet dont look stretched looks yummy how did it smoke u got a grow going now


I just chopped four plants. U can c them in my sig. I gave them a lot of CO2 and Suggar Daddy. Then Ima do some Sour D.


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 4, 2011)

View attachment 1919264View attachment 1919263View attachment 1919262View attachment 19192617 weeks on 12/12 bubblegem


----------



## 5000joints (Dec 22, 2011)

Heres mine.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2011)

5000joints said:


> Heres mine.


nice buds!!... but the contest is over. the guy who made this contest doesn't even come around and show face anymore.... this quote was taken off the first post... *

The winner will be decided on March 5th 2009 


​
​
*


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

bubblegum 12-12 from seed.........


----------



## InvadingUrGrwRoom420 (Nov 5, 2012)

ChuckNorris said:


> oops misread the first ruleH lol. stoner ftw


Hahahahaha your friggin avatar is killing me of laughter that has to be by far the funniest pic ever


----------



## InvadingUrGrwRoom420 (Nov 5, 2012)

del66666 said:


> bubblegum 12-12 from seed.........[/QUOTE
> 
> Bullsht that aint 1212 from seed stop fronting chipmunk.


----------



## InvadingUrGrwRoom420 (Nov 5, 2012)

jats said:


> This is my skunk lady at 5 weeks into flower..unfortunately I have harvested her already.. I'll get the rollup in next crop...lol :^D


Damn bro buy some pots lol you my as well use grocery bags Hell ill even donate $ to you just trying to help.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 6, 2012)

InvadingUrGrwRoom420 said:


> del66666 said:
> 
> 
> > bubblegum 12-12 from seed.........[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## themutherfunkindthatsme (Apr 27, 2013)

before and after leeching world of seeds medical collection mazar sharif x gws indica dom


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 29, 2013)

InvadingUrGrwRoom420 said:


> del66666 said:
> 
> 
> > bubblegum 12-12 from seed.........[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 23, 2014)

Fuck the contest........


----------



## HeadBusta740 (Mar 5, 2014)

yum what is that sshz


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 5, 2014)

First pic is Royal Queen "Cheese" and the 2nd pic is Dr. GreenThumb "Bubba OG".........


----------



## skidsteer (Mar 11, 2014)

del66666 said:


> lemon skunk.............12-12 from seed in coco


That is beautiful! Can smell it through the damn computer!


----------



## skidsteer (Mar 11, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 1558962
> 
> BC God April 2011


Beautiful! Mine just sprouted. Been hearing a lot of good things about BC's God Bud.


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 27, 2014)

is this still going on?


----------



## Bear420 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## sunni (Jan 24, 2015)

Bear420 said:


>


this thread is from 09 sir.


----------



## Bear420 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ops sorry I am a doughnut LOL


----------



## spek9 (Feb 12, 2015)

sunni said:


> this thread is from 09 sir.


Age of thread be damned. I win! 



-spek


----------



## TwistItUp (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 2, 2015)

uhhhh beavis I think this already exists

http://rollitup.org/t/whos-got-the-fostiest-buds-lets-see-how-frosty-a-bud-can-really-get.330370/page-394


----------



## TwistItUp (Mar 3, 2015)

So what are you saying? I win twice ;D
My buds are the most frosty and best, yay!


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Durga Mata II CBD strain from Paradise Seeds


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 7, 2015)

You have my vote!


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 7, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> You have my vote!


Thanks bro!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 7, 2015)

Your welcome!


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## samhigh (Mar 16, 2015)

provision seeds purple orange kush (dpk x agent orange)
grown with green planet nutrients wnder 400 w hps


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 1, 2015)

ReservaPrivada Strawberry Banana under purplelight and Emerald Mountain 707Truthband -SB was from last round and taste like strawberry and smelt like bananas! The truthband still has 10days and smells like piney gassy mauiwaui! YUMMY! And a massive blueberry headband that has 10-14days left also.  LED grow===, HighGrade


----------



## Rdale (Jun 4, 2015)

First grow


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Medi500 (Jun 20, 2015)

99.99% of these look awesome good job all of you!!!


----------



## Rdale (Jun 20, 2015)

Rdale said:


> First grow


Update


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## TwistinStank (Apr 10, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3652086 View attachment 3652087 View attachment 3652089


All that frost


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 10, 2016)

TwistinStank said:


> All that frost


Rhubarb Pie (Blue Lime Pie X Platinum Cherry Pie)


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 22, 2016)

Day 58 of Flower. Sour Diesel


----------



## TwistinStank (Sep 4, 2016)

Jetfuel day 70 of flower. Shes a late bloomer compared to my Sour Sunset Sherb #3


----------



## reuben rubbish (Oct 1, 2016)

Outdoor Early skunk sensi seeds grown in southern England uk.


----------



## vapeflame (Nov 14, 2016)

Great buds, but this buds or plant is my favourite.


----------



## joken (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruce Banner


----------



## joken (Sep 23, 2017)

Ringo


----------



## Top notch (Nov 17, 2017)

Tomahawk greenpoint seeds. Dank genetics!


----------



## reuben rubbish (Nov 18, 2017)

Frisian Duck Dutch passion.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2017)

reuben rubbish said:


> View attachment 4045056 View attachment 4045056 View attachment 4045057
> 
> Frisian Duck Dutch passion.


Nice flowers but odd looking leaf structure on the plant. Single and 3 blade leaves from top to bottom.


----------



## reuben rubbish (Nov 18, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Nice flowers but odd looking leaf structure on the plant. Single and 3 blade leaves from top to bottom.



It’s bred like that , as a stealth variety. In veg growth it looks sort of like nettle or hops , when placed in a garden border it’s really hard to pick out as a cannabis plant. Here’s a pic in veg

 
Check out the Dutch passion website, they do an auto version too. Might try next year


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2017)

reuben rubbish said:


> It’s bred like that , as a stealth variety. In veg growth it looks sort of like nettle or hops , when placed in a garden border it’s really hard to pick out as a cannabis plant. Here’s a pic in vegView attachment 4045108View attachment 4045108
> 
> View attachment 4045109
> Check out the Dutch passion website, they do an auto version too. Might try next year


Thanks for the veg pics! Thats crazy lookin but great idea for stealth. I've never seen that before. How is the smoke? Smell?


----------



## reuben rubbish (Nov 18, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for the veg pics! Thats crazy lookin but great idea for stealth. I've never seen that before. How is the smoke? Smell?


It’s an nice up high, a mellow smoke but definitely strong enough for myself ...the smell when the plant is in flower in my garden was not strong , not overpowering but when I chopped it down it stank out my house! A piney forest fresh yet fruity smell. All in all a good solid strain. I had to harvest early due to soMe mold developing but this was my fault for squeezing too many plants in a small greenhouse.


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 25, 2017)

Delicious Seed Co Cheese Candy 
World Seeds Pakistani kush 
Bomb seeds bomb berry


----------



## andy s (Nov 27, 2017)

reuben rubbish said:


> It’s bred like that , as a stealth variety. In veg growth it looks sort of like nettle or hops , when placed in a garden border it’s really hard to pick out as a cannabis plant. Here’s a pic in vegView attachment 4045108View attachment 4045108
> 
> View attachment 4045109
> Check out the Dutch passion website, they do an auto version too. Might try next year


ducks foot lol


----------



## Sirtwistsalot (Dec 1, 2017)

3 pics of the same bud...
Mmmmmm


----------



## Adi1989 (Dec 2, 2021)

eza82 said:


> 15 days flower & the crowns are already about the size of my fist. Lights have just gone on so they have just woken up..... i luv hormones....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eza82 what hormones caused this sort of growth? 
Did they effect the terpenes / flavors at the end?
Was it one of the ones on your zip document grow experiment 1?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 2, 2021)

Adi1989 said:


> Eza82 what hormones caused this sort of growth?
> Did they effect the terpenes / flavors at the end?
> Was it one of the ones on your zip document grow experiment 1?


He was last on in 2010


----------



## MountVisionPharms (Jan 7, 2022)

Acouple from the last seed run..
1. WeddingCakeF4 X Cereal Milk
2. Cereal Milk MVP cut ( Limited Trees )
3. Gastropop no.33 ( COMPOUND )


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 7, 2022)

I think the light bulb was given away already. Doubt it works anymore


----------



## amneziaHaze (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 12, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> I think the light bulb was given away already. Doubt it works anymore


Fourth hand and smoking still.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 24, 2022)

Strawberry Sunshine.

Took her down early. So much strawberry nose, that I decided to give her a reveg!


----------



## Takbud (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Takbud (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Jul 30, 2022)

Just a few...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Aug 30, 2022)

An older pic of some Orange Kush Cake I ran....She was a good pheno.


----------



## bubba73 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## tstick (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Sep 18, 2022)

Purple Punch


----------

